# APR Stage 1 0-60, 0-100 numbers? on a TTS?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I've never seen anything but hp number posted.....and know know of actual performance numbers for the TTS with APR Stage 1 times like 0-60, 0-100, Quarter Mile, etc? Do they remove the top speed limiter on the basic Stage 1? How about the change the launch control rpm start number from 3000 to what?

Just curious. I see HP claims/dyno a lot but how does that translate into real world?


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Slow.


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

Nothing on Youtube yet?
Dualclutch should help if you have that. 

The APR questions you might want to go the APR site.
It does seem that APR has somewhat inflated figures- It is very hard to pin down your cars actual output. 
I just wish they gave a acceptable range or something that falls in the averages of cars tested.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

From other data I recall, I suspect stg 1 will reduce 0-60 times by 0.5 sec, which is substantial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

So what I'm seeing is that no one knows of any concrete numbers or testing right? Only opinions and comments.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

There's a post somewhere about a TT with the newer motor that lists his mods and 1/4 mile and 0-60 times. He measured with a digital gauge in his car. And lists times with stock tune and other stages. I was surprised of the differences. Going from stock to stg 1 was a bigger gain in time vs going from stg 1 to stg 2. If this holds true for the TTS, there are some data points. I think the post is in Vortex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coreyk (Jul 13, 2015)

*2013 Audi TTS Apr stage 1 w/hpfp 0-60 & 1/4 mile times*

Here is my best 1/4 mile slip for the other weekend. Ran a 13.511 @ 104.57 @ about 85 degs. Don't mind the reaction time....i was messing with the launch control before i could leave:banghead:



Here is a quick video for you doing a 0-60mph (4.81 seconds) @ 88 degs. Launch control @ about 3500rpm


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

How do you like the tune Corey? Factory numbers are 4.9....I've driven a APR TTS and it is faster....esp in the 40 to 100 range. Have you had any issues?


----------



## coreyk (Jul 13, 2015)

GaBoYnFla I love the tune. It was a big noticeable upgrade from stock. I have run 4.5-4.6ish i think with some colder weather before. Next time the weather cools ill make another video. Yes the 40-100 is much better. I want to go to stage 2+ and dsg tune shortly. Then stage 3 or course. I haven't had any issues at all yet. I want to see some stage 3 TTS videos but haven't seen much around yet.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Fwiw I have run an 8.1 1/8th with a stage 2+ and DSG software set to a 3800 launch. At stage 1+ I was 8.5-8.7 depending on weather.


----------



## coreyk (Jul 13, 2015)

qtroCUB thanks for the info. Do you have any 1/4 mile times? or just 1/8? How noticeable was the jump from stage 1 to stage 2+ w/ dsg tune? Have you set you launch control any higher than 3800?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

coreyk said:


> qtroCUB thanks for the info. Do you have any 1/4 mile times? or just 1/8? How noticeable was the jump from stage 1 to stage 2+ w/ dsg tune? Have you set you launch control any higher than 3800?


No 1/4 times on 2+. 

It was as noticeable as going from Stock to Stage 1

I have it set at 3800. Haven't launched at higher than that.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I found these times on Fortitude site from APR:


TT-S Performance Testing
A 0-60 time of 4.19 second achieved and verified with a Driftbox.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Stage 2 TFSI VL with dsg and k03 4 to 4.3 0 to 60 based on weather conditions (ie hot as hell and humid)

Best times I have seen 12.5xx consistent on a 55 degree day with no humidity. Worst I have run 13.05-13.1 with 90 degree temps all day and 85% humidity.

I really want to see the k04 times because not a single k04 2.0l car this h20 waterfest broke mid 12s not one.

Granted even stage 2 dsg s4's couldn't break 12.8s all day. I had consistent 13.0 passes and one 13.2 pass all around 104 to 106 with 1.87-1.90 60 foots.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Did some testing with a phone app. Given that it had an identical 1/8th mile time I am posting the 1/4th...

Did three runs...

run 1
60' 2.04
1/8 8.23 @ 87.86
1/4 12.79 @ 107.55

0-60 4.19 seconds


run 2
60' 2.06
1/8 8.18 @ 89.90
1/4 12.60 @ 112.65

0-60 4.14 seconds


run 3
60' 2.05
1/8 8.13 @ 90.79
1/4 12.51 @ 112.95

0-60 4.10 seconds


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Good numbers for just a flash.....4.1-4.2 from 4.8-4.9........


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

qtroCUB said:


> Did some testing with a phone app. Given that it had an identical 1/8th mile time I am posting the 1/4th...
> 
> Did three runs...
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I was expecting. Slower 60' but power makes up for it. Those are some good times! 

What I have found to be frustrating is with launch control on as rpm reaches peak it opens the Recirculation valve. Which means our cars essentially cannot make boost using an electronic valve unless they release a tune that stops it from happening.

Launch control is to make boost before launch not just rev the motor. If it built boost with launch control the launches could be much quicker granted it would strain the transmission further.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Good numbers for just a flash.....4.1-4.2 from 4.8-4.9........


I am stage 2+


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> That's pretty much what I was expecting. Slower 60' but power makes up for it. Those are some good times!
> 
> What I have found to be frustrating is with launch control on as rpm reaches peak it opens the Recirculation valve. Which means our cars essentially cannot make boost using an electronic valve unless they release a tune that stops it from happening.
> 
> Launch control is to make boost before launch not just rev the motor. If it built boost with launch control the launches could be much quicker granted it would strain the transmission further.


I will have to go through some of my old slips. I could have swore I ran a sub 2 second 60 foot once post DSG update. 

Launch control and stage 2 software limits boost until 3rd gear. In 1st it is 15psi 2nd is 17 or 18 psi 3rd opens it up to 25 psi or so. 

I do get some hesitation on the tach after a launch at 4k rpm also. Tach shows it but the car pulls still. 

All my runs were 80° and high humidity. I will try again once it cools off again.


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

So what phone app was used? Perhaps I could get some numbers from my car. I won't have it at a track until after labor day.



qtroCUB said:


> Did some testing with a phone app. Given that it had an identical 1/8th mile time I am posting the 1/4th...
> 
> Did three runs...
> 
> ...


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Ries said:


> So what phone app was used? Perhaps I could get some numbers from my car. I won't have it at a track until after labor day.


The one I used was an older app. 

Pocket dyno

PocketDyno by InMotion Software, LLC
https://appsto.re/us/hXbxr.i


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

mjosco said:


> Slow huh, bring over your 6spd Manual TTRS and I'll give it a 0-60 TTS spankin


I approve this message.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

mjosco said:


> Slow huh, bring over your 6spd Manual TTRS and I'll give it a 0-60 TTS spankin


:thumbup:


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok little TT brothers, stop your play fighting.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

[[/U]


mjosco said:


> Slow huh, bring over your 6spd Manual TTRS and I'll give it a 0-60 TTS spankin


Whatever . . . I'm just happy for you all . I didn't mean to offend .

Keep trying. . . .one cylinder missing. Lol 

Lighten up we are all Audi here. . . I might need your tips one day .


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

You know what you got 

I got what I got 

Wake up and smell the coffee .

Cheers !


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

You said it.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

According to the interwebs and auto magazines, a manual TT-RS can do 0-60 in 4.1 seconds if executed properly.
I would think a tuned car could shave a tenth or two off that, though I've not seen a lot of proof.
My take is that launching the TT-RS properly must be difficult to do without multiple attempts, and therefore could lose to a tuned TTS 0-60.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

gengo said:


> According to the interwebs and auto magazines, a manual TT-RS can do 0-60 in 4.1 seconds if executed properly.
> I would think a tuned car could shave a tenth or two off that, though I've not seen a lot of proof.
> My take is that launching the TT-RS properly must be difficult to do without multiple attempts, and therefore could lose to a tuned TTS 0-60.


I have seen multiple 4.1s with dsg launch control on my K03 turbo. No effort required. Now if only two step was available for the TTRS. That would be vicious. It would definitely make it easier to get perfect launches every time too.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

mjosco said:


> No need to smell it, I can taste it. My buddy has a TT-RS at stage 2. He can't hang with my TTS with DSG launching at 5K up to 60mph. I get him by about 2 car lengths. He will pull after about 80-90mph though and eventually pull away. Now, put a Euro TT-RS with DSG in the mix and you will have a clear winner.


#1 He should be launching closer to 6k rpms.
#2 Road and Track Road test Summary has a 0-60 for the TT_RS @ 4.0 (Yes the manual)
#3 Road and Track Road test Summary has 0-60 for the DSG TTS @ 4.6
#4 Just reading your statement about him launching at 5k tells me more than likely he needs a little coaching when it comes to launching and probably shift points.
#5 Even if a stage 1 TTS (DSG) got down to 4.0 0-60.......a stage 2 TT-RS should destroy you, except maybe 0-15...lol

Bottom line is either something is wrong with his car or he can't drive


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> I have seen multiple 4.1s with dsg launch control on my K03 turbo. No effort required. Now if only two step was available for the TTRS. That would be vicious. It would definitely make it easier to get perfect launches every time too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


The UM tune offers user adjustable launch control. Just set the RPM you want and press the brake to lock it in. I don't have a boost gauge, but setting it at 4k RPM will fill half the stock boost gauge.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Evilevo said:


> The UM tune offers user adjustable launch control. Just set the RPM you want and press the brake to lock it in. I don't have a boost gauge, but setting it at 4k RPM will fill half the stock boost gauge.


Not to mention NLS.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Evilevo said:


> The UM tune offers user adjustable launch control. Just set the RPM you want and press the brake to lock it in. I don't have a boost gauge, but setting it at 4k RPM will fill half the stock boost gauge.


The k03 dumps boost with launch control so that doesn't apply and I meant launch control for the TTRS. Also to comment on a prior post. Seen many modded TTRS runs down the 1/4 not a one of those broke a 1.8 60 foot. Launching at 6000 rpm sounds horribly wrong my focus launches at 4500 rpm with proper two step and a 57mm turbo lol. Launching at 6000k rpm sounds like your clutch won't last very long at all.

A TTRS with a proper two step would be unbeatable.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> The k03 dumps boost with launch control so that doesn't apply and I meant launch control for the TTRS. Also to comment on a prior post. Seen many modded TTRS runs down the 1/4 not a one of those broke a 1.8 60 foot. Launching at 6000 rpm sounds horribly wrong my focus launches at 4500 rpm with proper two step and a 57mm turbo lol. Launching at 6000k rpm sounds like your clutch won't last very long at all.
> 
> A TTRS with a proper two step would be unbeatable.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Right. My TTRS with UM tune has launch control. And no lift shifting. And adjustable boost and adjustable octane. All done through VagCom.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Evilevo said:


> Right. My TTRS with UM tune has launch control. And no lift shifting. And adjustable boost and adjustable octane. All done through VagCom.


Wicked!!!!

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Wicked!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Now it's not true antilag, but it is a two step and it will build boost on the stock turbo. Like I said, the stock boost gauge goes to about half when I set it at 4k RPM. I could probably hook up Vagcom and see how much boost it is actually building.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Evilevo said:


> Now it's not true antilag, but it is a two step and it will build boost on the stock turbo. Like I said, the stock boost gauge goes to about half when I set it at 4k RPM. I could probably hook up Vagcom and see how much boost it is actually building.


Man so lucky. My car launches fastest right before I hit peak rpm because it builds some boost by then but once it hits the limit the car releases the pressure through the BOV. So frustrating.

Also did not realize in your prior post that you were referring to the RS.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> The k03 dumps boost with launch control so that doesn't apply and I meant launch control for the TTRS. Also to comment on a prior post. Seen many modded TTRS runs down the 1/4 not a one of those broke a 1.8 60 foot. Launching at 6000 rpm sounds horribly wrong my focus launches at 4500 rpm with proper two step and a 57mm turbo lol. Launching at 6000k rpm sounds like your clutch won't last very long at all.
> 
> A TTRS with a proper two step would be unbeatable.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


First of all I am not launching a focus, second of all, if you are worried about your clutch lasting awhile you shouldn't even launch it at all, and third....most guys do pretty good launching the TT-RS around 5500 so I would get a couple hundred higher than that just to make sure 5500 is the bare minimum. You launch at 5000 and you wont have to worry about clutches or very good times.

Oh and an individual with a TT-RS did a 1.7 twice and a 1.6 .... about a month or so ago. Check Primetime21 posts. He even has a link to the video.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

DFW RS said:


> First of all I am not launching a focus, second of all, if you are worried about your clutch lasting awhile you shouldn't even launch it at all, and third....most guys do pretty good launching the TT-RS around 5500 so I would get a couple hundred higher than that just to make sure 5500 is the bare minimum. You launch at 5000 and you wont have to worry about clutches or very good times.
> 
> Oh and an individual with a TT-RS did a 1.7 twice and a 1.6 .... about a month or so ago. Check Primetime21 posts. He even has a link to the video.


Did you? Didn't mean to offend but most people can't.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Did you? Didn't mean to offend but most people can't.


Nope. Not with this car. Haven't taken it to the track yet. Just got it a few months ago. You could say I am preparing this one....lol. Had a stage 2+ Golf R before this car, had a MK4 GTI with a K04 before that one. Soooo....I have been screwing around with the VW family since 2000. Couldn't help myself after being stationed in Germany for 7 years.

You didn't offend me btw. :beer:

First thing I did with the GTI and the R prior to tuning them. Bought a good clutch and stashed it away. I actually smiled when my clutch slipped about a month after I got it tuned. :laugh:


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

3.89 0-60 5K launch


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Fun is just starting when doing sixty mph .

Don't you wish there is a stoplight on a 70 mph highway !


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Brd.Prey said:


> 3.89 0-60 5K launch


That's damn good but if you were throwing that up there in reference to my earlier post about launching at 5,000 rpm being a bad idea......I was referring to 5k being a not so good idea in a TT-RS. :beer:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Ginovega said:


> Fun is just starting when doing sixty mph .
> 
> Don't you wish there is a stoplight on a 70 mph highway !


Nope....not me.  I think the quarter mile tells a bit more than just the first page of the short story. I really don't mind if someone beats me to 60........so when he feels all good about himself for a few seconds........reality comes crashing down shortly thereafter !


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

DFW RS said:


> That's damn good but if you were throwing that up there in reference to my earlier post about launching at 5,000 rpm being a bad idea......I was referring to 5k being a not so good idea in a TT-RS. :beer:


No I wasn't, just posting my set up.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

mjosco said:


> Slow huh, bring over your 6spd Manual TTRS and I'll give it a 0-60 TTS spankin
> 
> Yeah your right . That would not be fair selling TTRS with dual clutch in the United States .
> 
> Why buy an R8 ?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have unitronic stage 2. I ran the 1/4 mile 12.4 @ 112mph.


----------



## JASON21 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have REVO Stage 2+ in My TTS, ran 12,0 @113 Launch 4000


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ginovega said:


> Fun is just starting when doing sixty mph .
> 
> Don't you wish there is a stoplight on a 70 mph highway !


Go to Buckhannon, West Virginia on Rt. 33 there is a red light on a 65 mph 4 lane. It's right in front of Jenkins Ford.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Evilevo said:


> Right. My TTRS with UM tune has launch control. And no lift shifting. And adjustable boost and adjustable octane. All done through VagCom.


Could you elaborate on the instructions provided by UM a bit? I have their software as well, but have not tried either the launch control or the NLS... Is there a "be kind to the car in case it doesn't work" way to test these two functions?

For clarification, also, I have the TTRS motor in my MK1 TT. One of the items I don't have working is the TTRS CEL, so I won't get the feedback that the launch control is set. But I should be able to set it at 2500 rpm, as a test, right? Then what, floor the throttle, and it should only go to 2500 rpm? After one "use" it resets/goes away?

Same with NLS - how do I "test" that function without going balls out right away?



> *Setting/Adjusting Launch RPM:*
> With the engine running, car stood still and in neutral, raise the RPM of the engine with the throttle. When the RPM reaches your desired value stab the brake with your left foot. The CEL will illuminate as an acknowledgement.
> 
> *No Lift Shift timer adjustment:*
> ...


----------



## sinanmuhsin (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey guys,

I have a 2010 Audi TTS and today I took it to an APR Dealer in Dallas, TX for APR Stage I which is flashing the ECU only.

The dealer did tune the ECU today. I drove the car after tuning and I have a problem with really not noticing any HP gain. I mean I don't feel it. The car was pretty fast already and everytime I try to concentrate on the acceleration to feel that HP Gain, I just cannot notice that. 

My understanding from the dealer that the Stock TTS produces up to 272 HP and with the Stage I, it will be 310 with 93 Octane. 

Does any of you guys feel the same ? Is the car already quick that you would not notice that gain in HP? I read most reviews and it looks like it's very noticeable when you flash the ECU with APR?

Does someone have any idea of why that is happening? I almost thought that APR Dealer drove the car to their shop and never do anything to it! 🙂 and parked it upfront for me! 🙂

If I open the hood, do I suppose to see new harness, new plugs, small boxes etc for that tuning? I kind of want to make sure now that tuning was actually done! 

I have Mk7 GTI and I had a JB4 in it and when I switch map 0 to map 2, I could feel a nice kick in acceleration. This APR is just not noticable to me. May be I'm missing something? 

Any insight is appreciated guys! 

Thank you much!


----------

